

Convore's (YC W11) Apple Announcement Topic/Chat - dabent
https://convore.com/apple/ipad-2-announcement-day/

======
davidhollander
"We designed the case right along side the product. It's not a case -- it's a
cover."

Reality Distortion Field Enabled.

[http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/03/201103...](http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/03/20110302-10285321
--img4575.jpg)

~~~
snprbob86
To be fair, it's a pretty damn cool cover.

It has a magnetic hinge and corners which toggle the device's sleep state. The
same magnets appear to hold it together into a triangle shape to act as a
stand in two directions. To get that to work so nicely, you really do need to
design the tablet and the case to work together.

Furthermore, you just know that Apple looked at all the accessories they stock
in their stores and thought "Wow, lots of people are buying covers. We should
clearly profit from those and prevent people having to suffer with shoddy
accessory manufacturer crap."

I mean, yeah, it's still just a freaking cover. But distortion field aside,
it's a quite innovative cover.

------
mp3jeep01
It's like the live feed chat that is always on websites - but it doesn't
crash, this is pretty awesome.

------
samuel1604
What's convore?

------
zwadia
Give this a whirl will ya? <http://bit.ly/eN5SWU>

Only 25 mins left...

